# Sc 2 Clanwar: PCGHX vs. Crazy Forces



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


En Taro Tassadar,
heute Abend ist es soweit am 28.04.13 um 20.00 Uhr tritt der PCGHX Clan gegen "Crazy Forces" an. Unser Sc 2 Squad ist hochmotiviert und sucht außerhalb von Turnieren und der Starcaft 2 Ladder, neue Herausforderungen. Für unser Sc 2 Team ist dass der erste Clanwar und wir freuen uns auf diese neue Erfahrung.

Zehn Kontrahenten aus den Ligen Gold bis Master stehen bereit, um sich in einem Bo3 zu messen. Die Matches werden fair ausgetragen, dass bedeutet Spieler ihrer Liga treten gegen Kontrahenten aus der selbigen an. Der War wird von "Crazy Forces" über twitch.tv gestreamt und kommentiert, die jeweiligen Links findet ihr am Ende von diesem post.

*Spieler "Crazy Forces":*


[CF]Black Rider (Master Terran) 
[CF]Brave Duke (Master Terran)
[CF]United Nation (Diamond Protoss)
[CF]Morindil (Platin Protoss)
[CF]Liox (Gold Terran)
*Ersatz:*

[CF]nOom (Master Protoss)

*Spieler PCGHX:*


[PCGHX]Maxe (Diamond Protoss)
[PCGHX]Antrip (Master Terran)
[PCGHX]Bigup (Master Protoss)
[PCGHX]Cheesy Joe (Platin Protoss)
[PCGHX]Inferno (Gold Terran)

*Ersatz:*


[PCGHX]Evilboy (Master Zerg)

*Mappool:*

*First Match:*


Daybreak

*Losers Choice:*


Bel Shir Vestige
Whirlwind
Star Station
Akilon Wastes
Newkirk Precinct
Neo Planet S

Wir erwarten spannende Matches und würden uns über zahlreiche Zuschauer freuen. Kommentiert werden die Matches  von *[CF]Bahajinbo*, *[CF]Hunk* und *[PCGHX]Keeyul*, euch stehen zwei Streams zur Verfügung auf denen ihr das Geschehen verfolgen könnt.

*Stream 1:*

BahajinboSC2

*Stream 2:*

soylentgreenSCII

*Termin:* Sonntag 28.04.13 ab 19.30 Uhr.

*Homepage:* PCGHX-Clan - Startseite

Schaltet heute Abend ein um die Schlacht im Koprulu Sektor zu verfolgen, wir wünschen allen Beteiligten viel Glück und den Zuschauern einen spannenden Sonntagabend !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
der PCGHX Clan


----------



## Fexzz (28. April 2013)

Gute Sache das! Wünsch euch Jungs( und Mädels? ) viel Glück. Spielst du selbst nicht oder wer von den Spieler bist du?


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

Ich spiel in der unteren Besetzung als Inferno mit .

btw. 5000ster Post.


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2013)

Viel Glück Jungs! Macht PCGHX stolz und lehrt ihnen das fürchten!


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden wir geben unser bestes .


----------



## Dartwurst (28. April 2013)

Mit den unsterblichen Worten von Lord Helmchen: "Möge der Saft mit Euch sein"


----------



## SiQ (28. April 2013)

Jo von mir natürlich auch viel Glück


----------



## Tiz92 (28. April 2013)

Seit ihr gut? 

Ich spiele Starcraft ja nicht. Aber in BF3 mach ich Turniere.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (28. April 2013)

viel erfolg, werde den stream verfolgen.


----------



## Legacyy (28. April 2013)

Ich wünsch euch auch viel Glück  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. April 2013)

Wünsch euch auch viel Glück , lasst es knaggen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2013)

Wir haben auf der Main mal ein bisschen Werbung gemacht:
Starcraft 2-Clanwar: PCGHX-Clan versus Crazy Forces - Livestream ab 19:30 Uhr


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. April 2013)

Auch von mir viel Glück


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal besonders an PCGHX.


----------



## The_Rock (28. April 2013)

Wer versteckt sich eigentlich hinter den restlichen Namen? Sind das auch Leute ausm Forum?

P.S.: Viel Glück wünsch ich natürlich


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2013)

1. Spiel Stream A: CheesyJoe vs. Morindil (PvP)
1. Spiel Stream B: Meantime (Z) vs. BigUp (P)

Geht gleich los.


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

Yaaay! Goooo Crazy Forces!


----------

